# Weird noise



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, when I turn on my car and let it run, I hear this weird wrrring noise. When I rev up the car, the noise goes with it into a higher pitched wrrr. I thought it was interference but I moved my audio cables to the other side of the car (the power cables are on the other side) and it still makes the noise. What can it be?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

could be a bad ground

Did you sand the ground location good, is it bolted down nice and tight?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

r u sure ur not hearing the engine thru the speakers?


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

I dont know what it is. But the ground is bolted down nice and tight and is less than a foot if that helps.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's pretty typical. A hyper ground kit could help. I hope you shaved the metal under the ground.


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

I got it installed by a guy who works at best buy so I assumed it was done right. But its fixed now, I turned down the levels on everything and now its ok.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> I got it installed by a guy who works at best buy so I assumed it was done right.



HAH, that was a good one....


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah and after he did it, I was like "I coulda did this myself!" but he did it for free cause we were watching his kids for free so I wasnt too mad lol....well kinda, cause i coulda saved that favor for something else.


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

What'd he have you turn down? Just the gain level or crossover? It's definately a bad ground or some other electrical component is shorting to the chassis. I suppose if everything's good, then great...but I've never made adjustments to my equipment to compensate for a ground issue.

-Travis


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Check out this link if you get a chance as well: Basic Car Audio Electronics 
Scroll about half way down and you should come to a section labelled: ENGINE NOISE (Alternator Whine).


----------

